# Perpetual Grow with multiple strains



## dogger (Nov 1, 2006)

Well to start things off my setup is as follows

   Strains:  NL, Afghani, Bag seed (containing Hempstar, Blueberry, White Russian)

   1 mother/clone room
   2.5 long x 1.5 wide x 2 high
   175 watt MH
   50 cfm exhaust fan

   Veg room
   2.5 long x 1.5 wide x 3.5 high
   400 watt hps
   70 cfm & 50 cfm exhaust fan
   7 oscillating fan

   Flower room
   12 long x 6 wide x 7 high (only half is light, other half has equipment)
   1000 watt hps
   2 x 140 cfm exhaust fan
   8 fan for cooling the ballast
   18 oscillating fan

   Water is filter through a brita tap filtration unit and stored for a day before using

   Fertilizer: Full Advanced Nutrient line includes

   Sensi 2 part base nutes
   SensiZym
   Fulvic & Humic Acid
   Voodoo Juice
   Piranha
   Organic B
   Barricade
   Jump Start
   Big Bud
   Carbo Load
   Overdrive

   So that pretty much what Im working with.  Ive grown for the past 4 years indoors during fall winter spring, and outdoor during the summer.  Ive had good and bad crops, read a ton and really educated myself.  I keep pretty close tags on all my ladies, (the males are dead now) each one has a name, and there all documented with a record of all crucial events.  So now I finally have a setup worthy of posting here.  Let me know what you think.

   I started this garden beginning of September so I have plants in all stages of life.  Im trying to do a perpetual harvest, so I started a 15 seeds to begin with, waited 2 weeks started 10 more, waited 2 weeks took clones you get the picture.  So as we stand right now we have 18 plants in the flowering room, all female. 3 NL, 2 AF, 5 Bagseed just finishing there 3 week of flowering.  5 Bagseeds are 1 week into flowering and 3 more just went in (runts of the second seed batch need extra week of veg).  We have 11 clones in the veg room, all from first batch of seeds.  In the mother room there are 15 clones in various stages and 5 or more very small mothers.

   Thats were we stand for the time being.  Things are looking great loving this fertilizer first time using these nutes and absolutely shocking me everyday.  The only way to really tell is the final outcome, hopefully my money was well spent.

   Anyways Ill try and post some pics, new to the thread so hopefully itll work.  Follow along for the ride

   Dogger


----------



## dogger (Nov 1, 2006)

So the first picture is one of the clone/mother room, the second is the veg room, and third is the flowering room, all pretty recent pics, plus add some of the better bud shots, my camera sucks at really nice close ups

Dogger


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2006)

*Very nice set up and grow dogger. Look foward to following your grow from beginning to end. Wanna see those ladies get some beautiful fat frosty cola's. Good luck on the grow.  *


----------



## dogger (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks mans, I to hope for some nice nugs.  Hoping my first harvest will be December sometimes, hard to say with all the pheno types I'll have.

One thing I'm interested in solving is weather topping a clone will produce better yeilds given the exact same situation, I have a NL and AF clone that are topped, and one of each plant that just starting rooting (which I'll leave to grow normally).  My prediction... Under the 1000 watt which about 24" to 30" from plants a topped plant will do better.  Keeping the light close to the buds is key for healthy harvest.  I find clones left to grow naturally indoor dont yield full potential.  

Got some trouble with the internet at my place but I'll keep you all posted on a bi weekly schedule with pics and the works.

peace
Dogger


----------



## dogger (Nov 5, 2006)

Well about another week has passed and its time to update the journal

Things that I forgot to mention about my setup are

Soil is 50% peat 25% perlite 25% vermiculite (Mixed myself)
I clone in soil in 16oz beer cups (they stay there for 2 weeks)
then I transplant into 6" round pots, about 1/2 gallon (veg for a few weeks)
then I transplant into 3 or 5 gallon pots when they go into flowering

Updates to the Garden

Clone/ Mother chamber
I have about 5 mothers growing so far not sure which ones I'll keep yet.  I've been LST them for a week now
There are 3 male plants there (soon to be moved to another cabinet to produce pollen)
The other clones are all rooted and starting to show new growth

Veg chamber
I've been topping the bigger ones to slow there vertical growth cause they'll have to be in veg until December when the flowering room has more room from harvested plants.
I have a few plants in there still in 16oz cups cause there still pretty small
I have noticed that I have some triploids in my garden this time around (a plant with three leafs per node) it'll be interest to see if they produce more  bud

Flowering chamber
The plants 4 weeks into flowering are filling out nicely now, crystals are starting to form on some plants.  Most plants are about waist height (with container) but the afghanis are about a foot taller.  
I have a few plants stretching pretty good, I'm thinking it could be the Hemp Star because of the Haze genetics.
I flushed one of the plants that was looking overferted, we'll see if that helps it out.
Out of the 10 that are 4 weeks in I'd say 8 of them will be ready on time, the other two had fertilizer problems (They didn't like as much of it I think)

Thats about all that is new, everything is running well.  I've gotta start working out my automatic watering system, so that I can vacation this christmas holiday.  I've added some pictures let me know what you think.

Dogger


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

*Whats up dogger. May i say that everything is looking great man. The ladies are starting to fill in nice by the looks of things and that's what your looking for. Keep up the great work and keep those updates coming.  *


----------



## dogger (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the response THE BROTHER'S GRUNT, nice to know some one enjoys the eye candy.  Your grow is looking equally as impressive.  I really wish people would critique my grow op, IMHO its the only way to improve.

Which brings me to my first question, where do you think I could get Mylar other than at a hydro store.  I'm wonder if the white/black plastic sheet work well enough to save the risk of buying Mylar.  Reason I need some is for the flowering room. I dont think block wall has a very good reflectivity.

Second question, I'm wonder if I can bottom feed some of my plants while I'm on vacation this christmas.  I've tried dripper lines and they where alive when I returned.  Only thing is some plants get to much and others not enough.  I'm thinking of doing a combination of dripper lines and flood and drain.  Let me know if any of you has tried this with soil.  

Anyways thats all for now I think....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2006)

dogger said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response THE BROTHER'S GRUNT, nice to know some one enjoys the eye candy. Your grow is looking equally as impressive. I really wish people would critique my grow op, IMHO its the only way to improve.
> 
> Which brings me to my first question, where do you think I could get Mylar other than at a hydro store. I'm wonder if the white/black plastic sheet work well enough to save the risk of buying Mylar. Reason I need some is for the flowering room. I dont think block wall has a very good reflectivity.
> 
> ...


*Whats up dogger. I here ya man for some reason the grow journals haven't been getting many replies and i can't figure out why.  *

*You can get Mylar or Panda Film at the following link.  http://www.specialty-lights.com/mylar.html*

*Not sure about the drip system or watering from the bottom. Sorry man. *


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 7, 2006)

Dogger, Great looking grow! Quick Q though, from what I've read You're stretching the capabilities of the 1KW light in flower room, by all accounts there's 4 feet at the end, or 2ft at each end of the room outside the spectrum, does it matter in this config?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2006)

That room is packed. Lookin great.


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 7, 2006)

hey man sorry about the lack of critique. it looks good. just replacing as they grow.thats cool i wish i had the space for seperate rooms   man my big room lost all its space quick in 45 days they are 30"tall and 5 fill up a 4ftx3ft space how do you squeeze em all in there once they start budding i got 12 clones and im starved for space its crazy i like the budshots cant wait till i have some


----------



## dogger (Nov 8, 2006)

Eh naturalhi, thanks man glad you like it.  Yeah the 1000 watt is covering a 6'x6' area right now, and without reflective material I really pushin it.  I have two 150 watt hps lights that I'm going to add to the back two corners.  The reflector spreads the light pretty good tho but no doubt more light around the edges would be better.  Probably going to get that all worked out this weekend.

Yeah Mutt, kinda getting worried about that I had to veg the seed plants longer to get them mature enough.  They went wild on me bushy as hell.  I will be trying to keep the clones smaller, and less plants in the room.  I'm think 16 under that light will be ok, but I have 18 right now, had so many bagseeds I wanted to give a try. oops, lol

learnin to gro, It's been tough to get them to fit but the ones right under the light are thankfully staying smaller than the outside ones, so I think I'll be a close fit.

I've got some pics of the veg room, there really starting to branch out from the topping.  thanks again for replying hope to see you here again


----------



## dogger (Nov 11, 2006)

Eh fellow growers whats up, things here are going well.  Veg plants are bushing up nicely, flowering plants are all doing there thing.  I have a few pics that I took recently, let me know what you think

Dogger


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2006)

*Whats up dogger. Man your garden is really starting to fill up nice man. Plant's in flower and in veg are looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up because your ladies seem to love ya for it. *


----------



## dogger (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks TBG, gotta say things are going pretty decent.  I've stripped about 3 or 4 fan leaves of the top of some of the plants over the last few weeks.  I know this isn't exactly the best thing to do but they were shading a ton of buds below.  Which I'm sure have gotten bigger than they would have.  Plus this is about the only way to keep this many large plants under one light.  The plants I put into flowering about 2 1/2 weeks ago are a female except one that is really growing weird.  These plants are more vertical and a lot less branchy, probably due to the crowding.  I hope to get things more organized onced these seed plants have flowered.  The clones I have in the veg room are extremely bushy at 8 tops a plant.  They need transplanting badly, so I am making containers out of 6" sewer tubing (new of course) cut to 10" and margarine lids taped to one end with holes for drainage.  This way they can still fit in the veg room and transplanted into the flowering containers.  Going to the store tomorrow for some supplies.  I'll take some pics once I'm done, things change quick so we'll see what I can come up with.  Took 6 more clones today, just to keep a regular supply of plants.  Really thinking the mothers plants have to go.  They'res really no point keeping mothers when I veg so long.  I can always find two nice clones from each plant before they go to flowering.  

Thats a long post, just keeping you up to date down to the last detail.  

Dogger


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 13, 2006)

Dogger, I read this somewhere and it works!=)

I noticed that when I take a fan leaf from a plant the bud at the same node stops growing or slows greatly leaving gaps in  the cola! So I started folding the fan leaves back under instead of cutting and guess what ...... no more bare spots in the cola where a bud stopped filling out!


----------



## dogger (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah man I'm thinking the yield on the top cola will be less but hoping that the buds lower down will make up for the loss and then some.  I personally would have left them but a buddy of mine says that my plants being so branchy would be better off without the fan leaves right above the lower branches.  I drew a pic to show you what I did if you want to see it.  In the future I hope to train my plants to have multiple tops.  That way all the buds are getting ideal light, I'd say its the only way to get the most from indoor plants.  These plants were all seed plants and just wanted to see how each would grow without training.


----------



## dogger (Nov 13, 2006)

So I finally found a way to transplant the plants in the veg room.  I didn't want the new container to be to big that it wouldn't fit into the 3 and 5 gallon pots I flower in.  On top of that I dont have a lot of horizontal space in the veg room.  So I couldn't find a pot that fit what I needed so I made my own.  I took 6" sono tube for concrete construction and cut it to 10" long.  Then I lined each tube with plastic sheets, and made a bottom out of 5 layers of the plastic and poked a ton of holes in it.  The plastic should keep the sono tube dry enough.  Keep in mind I only plan on using these pots once.  Hopefully I wont have to let future clones get this big and I wont need this size of pot again.  I added a few pics, kinda getto I know but I'm a DIY'er.  So I was able to transplant the four biggest plants in veg.  This should let them get a little bigger root system before they go to flowering.  I'm done topping and training these four, and they have tons of time to recover before flowering.  Things could get a little wild in there, I expect to run out of room in a hurry.  Never a bad thing in my mind tho.

Dogger


----------



## dogger (Nov 15, 2006)

So I harvested one of the plants today. It was the one that had a real bad overfert.  All the plants recieved equal treatment so it must just be a weak pheno.  No point in keeping any clones of this plant.  I might have got 1/4 ounce off the hole thing, better than nothing.  I'll post some pics when its dry

Dogger


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2006)

dogger said:
			
		

> So I harvested one of the plants today. It was the one that had a real bad overfert. All the plants recieved equal treatment so it must just be a weak pheno. No point in keeping any clones of this plant. I might have got 1/4 ounce off the hole thing, better than nothing. I'll post some pics when its dry
> 
> Dogger


*Survival of the fittest i say. If it isn't fit it doesn't survive. Like you said man something is better than nothing. I'm sure your other ladies won't let ya down. :aok: *


----------



## dogger (Nov 25, 2006)

It's been a while since I last posted so theres been some action around the place.  Things are going well for the most part.  I'll try and take some pics tonight and post them tomorrow. 

I've harvested a few plants.  One bagseed was actually done in 40 days, one had a rough life, so it was removed for extra space, the one really sativa plant i had was hermi and pollinated another plant overnight so it was pulled, and the plant that was pollinated was harvested (seeds were starting to form didn't see the need in making messed up seeds), another plant was also pollinated and harvested as well (buds were really loose anyways).  So those five plants were harvested, three did not bad, the other two didn't do well at all.  I'll post some pics of the harvest tomorrow.

I've started cloning in home made bubbler setup, it takes up far less space.  So hopefully it works just as well.  No humidity dome on it so I've been spraying three times daily, alternating with a rooting foliar spray.

I've decided not to use mother plants.  They were taking up to much room and my plants are in veg long enough to take plenty of clones from.  I still haven't narrowed the search for the best plant yet.   One of my bagseeds plants was ready in 40 days, but didn't yield a lot, but it gets a second chance for sure.  There is one other bagseed I'll keep, has real nice short simple stature to it and a ton of skiny leafs covering the buds, like a sativa bud, looks to be hybrid. Out of the Northern Lights #4 seems to be the best, and Afghani #2 and #3 are pretty equal.

I've went back to my old ways of LST.  The four plants I just put in the flowering room have about 8 tops each.  I think they will produce more bud of equal quality this way.  I have about 6 more plants in veg ready to flowering in about 1.5 weeks.  

Some things I've noticed around my grow rooms.  Dont ever use sono tubs for pots they **** for transplanting as the roots grow true it almost.  I have a plant has topped itself twice for no apparent reason.  I also have a plant that is flowering under 18 hrs of light.  Crazy eh, again pics to come.

So thats a long post bud it pretty covers things pretty well.  I'll post pics tomorrow, let me know what you think about those two plants acting weird.

Dogger


----------



## dogger (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow what an audience i have, lol


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't worry dude,  it will pick up once ya post some pics.


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 26, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Don't worry dude,  it will pick up once ya post some pics.


True True. Nothing can say more than Pictures... Lets see em...


----------



## dogger (Nov 28, 2006)

So I have some pics for you all to see, not the greatest quality I'll figure this camera out eventually.  I think it has a lot to do with hps lighting as well.  I did do some photoshop work where I could get the true color of the plants to show.  Some didn't work so well so I left them with the orange glow of the light.

Keep in mind I took these pics while watering and training so the plants may look weird shaped.  In a few weeks they'll be little bushes.
First few pics are the young clones, starting with the 4 NL's, a group of random bagseed plants, the 3 afghani's, and the 7 Hempstar's

Keep in mind I took these pics while watering and training so the plants may look weird shaped.  In a few weeks they'll be little bushes.

Gone are the days of mother plants so they are now in the veg room kicking but with LST.  I prefer training them real early to ensure a nice even spread of bud sites.  When they are the size of pot around I let the multiple bud sites grow straight up for about 1.5 weeks and then of to flower they go with a nice cylindrical shape.  They tend to keep to themselve better this way, ideal for packing in a ton of ladies.  Having some nutrient problems but nothing to get my pantys in bunch.  Probably just a low ph problem so I've been watering with just straigth brita filtered water. I added a teaspoon/gallon epson salts today so we'll see if they helps any.  Keeping this in mind have a look at my plants in veg. 

As for the ladies in flowering they're all doing nicely.  The Hempstar plants are greener and building bud mass quickly. They are about 1 month into flowering and on schedule.  From the original batch of seeds I still have 2 Afghani's left , 2 NL's and the hybrid i talked about earlier all at 6 weeks of flowering and looking real nice.  Then there are the four more ladies I just started flowering two days ago, no real change in them yet so this about how big I like them when they go to flowering.

Hope you enjoy, I'll try and get some closer bud shot when I water next.


----------



## dogger (Nov 28, 2006)

And some pics of the flowering room


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 28, 2006)

*Whats up dogger. Man everything is looking great. You have yourself a regular weed farm going there.   How long do the ladies have left in flower before harvest? Anyway your doing a great job man keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## dogger (Nov 30, 2006)

So the weight of the first two real harvested plants are in.  19.5 grams for the early finisher, and 13 grams for the seeded bagseed (real airy buds).  Also harvested one of the Afghani's today about half the resin glands are cloudy, going to leave the other till there all cloudy.  Also harvested one of the bagseed plants from the second batch cause it was having real hard time.  I'll have the weight in when they go into curing.  Heres some pics, hope you enjoy. the bags are half of each plant, split these down the middle for convience.  I took most of the pics of the afghani because its real nice


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 1, 2006)

*Whats up dogger. Congrats on the harvest man. Like they say free bud is better then no bud at all.   Your other ladies are loooking great as well. :aok: *


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, for your sickest one it's not too bad. It could of been a loss. Your other ladies are lookin hmmm hmmm good! I am shooting for a perpetual when I get home. Know that your grow has been a influence and a help to me. Thanks for sharing.


----------

